# UCLA Rides



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey. What are some good rides from UCLA (w/o) driving that have VERY little traffic? I know one can go to SV but what is the best way to get there from UCLA campus? Any other rides?

tnx

happy riding!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

CaliBiker said:


> Hey. What are some good rides from UCLA (w/o) driving that have VERY little traffic? I know one can go to SV but what is the best way to get there from UCLA campus? Any other rides?
> 
> tnx
> 
> happy riding!


SV? Maybe I'm blanking but I'm not sure what that is. San Vicente, maybe? I posted a thread a while back about what a pain it is to get from Westwood to Brentwood. If you really hate traffic and don't mind going a couple miles out of your way to avoid it, you can take Westwood or Veteran or Gayley down to Ohio, turn right, go under the freeway to Sawtelle, turn left into the VA, go right or left around the hospital (I prefer right, to be shielded a bit from the wind), go under Wilshire, make a left after the overpass, and follow that road until it lets you out on San Vicente.

Unfortunately, you're not getting out of Westwood without encountering traffic at some point. But the more you ride in traffic, the more you'll get used to it.

Also, what kind of rides do you want? A great ride that can be pretty traffic-free depending on when you go would be Sepulveda north. Gentle rollers for 5 or 6 miles until the final climb at the top. You can go up and over to the valley and take some nice quiet roads (Valley Vista, Wells, etc.) all the way to Woodland Hills and back, depending on how far you want to go. You can also take Mulholland to Beverly Glen and take residential streets like Lindbrook all the way back into Westwood. That entire ride is reeeaaal quiet on a Sunday morning, for instance.

For a flatter ride you can grin and bear it through Brentwood and take San Vicente down to Ocean or to the beach and head south as far as Palos Verdes. PCH north is also a great ride. I don't know if you'd like that due to the traffic, but you'd have pretty wide shoulders for most of the ride.

For the record, on the weekends especially, the bike path is probably far more dangerous than the roads.

I can give you more details if any of those interest you.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Great. Thanks for the advice. By SV i meant San Vicente. I'll try to explore these.

Happy Riding.



DrRoebuck said:


> SV? Maybe I'm blanking but I'm not sure what that is. San Vicente, maybe? I posted a thread a while back about what a pain it is to get from Westwood to Brentwood. If you really hate traffic and don't mind going a couple miles out of your way to avoid it, you can take Westwood or Veteran or Gayley down to Ohio, turn right, go under the freeway to Sawtelle, turn left into the VA, go right or left around the hospital (I prefer right, to be shielded a bit from the wind), go under Wilshire, make a left after the overpass, and follow that road until it lets you out on San Vicente.
> 
> Unfortunately, you're not getting out of Westwood without encountering traffic at some point. But the more you ride in traffic, the more you'll get used to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Also...*

You could also go Gayley, it becomes Montana where it crosses Veteran, and take that to Sepulveda where you make a left. Right on Constitution and cut through the VA.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

great. thanks for the tip.




fracisco said:


> You could also go Gayley, it becomes Montana where it crosses Veteran, and take that to Sepulveda where you make a left. Right on Constitution and cut through the VA.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Was going to recommend that but hate all the extra hills. I'm such a baby.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*san vicente to palos verdes?*

how do i ride from san vicente and ocean to palos verdes?

i've ridden along ocean to the marina. from there, i've followed the beach path to redondo beach. do i keep that road and it turns back into pch? i've heard there's some nice riding around the pv peninsula.

i've done pch north up to the big rock and back. haven't explored the side canyons much, but i hear either kanan dume or latigo canyons are good out and back climbs to throw in.

any advice? i live near griffith park but will be moving to the west side this fall so am looking for routes to ride.

john



DrRoebuck said:


> SV? Maybe I'm blanking but I'm not sure what that is. San Vicente, maybe? I posted a thread a while back about what a pain it is to get from Westwood to Brentwood. If you really hate traffic and don't mind going a couple miles out of your way to avoid it, you can take Westwood or Veteran or Gayley down to Ohio, turn right, go under the freeway to Sawtelle, turn left into the VA, go right or left around the hospital (I prefer right, to be shielded a bit from the wind), go under Wilshire, make a left after the overpass, and follow that road until it lets you out on San Vicente.
> 
> Unfortunately, you're not getting out of Westwood without encountering traffic at some point. But the more you ride in traffic, the more you'll get used to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

jksu said:


> i've ridden along ocean to the marina. from there, i've followed the beach path to redondo beach. do i keep that road and it turns back into pch? i've heard there's some nice riding around the pv peninsula.


When the path ends a couple miles after Redondo Pier, there's a steep ramp you can take up to surface streets. From there, it's pretty easy to get onto Palos Verdes Dr., which goes around the peninsula.




jksu said:


> i've done pch north up to the big rock and back. haven't explored the side canyons much, but i hear either kanan dume or latigo canyons are good out and back climbs to throw in.


Neither Latigo nor Kanan is necessarily out and back. You can take Latigo up to where it meets Kanan and come back down on Kanan, or you can turn right on Kanan and take it briefly to Mulholland Hwy and take that all the way back to Topanga or Malibu Canyon/Las Virgenes, or you can continue on Kanan over the mountains to Thousand Oaks/Agoura Hills and take mostly quiet roads along the 101 all the way back into town.

None of that stuff is easy, btw.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

For a couple of earlier references to getting to/circumnavigating PV, check out this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=16492


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> For a couple of earlier references to getting to/circumnavigating PV, check out this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=16492


How many miles do you think it is to go around the peninsula and back to Redondo?


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Around the hill*



DrRoebuck said:


> How many miles do you think it is to go around the peninsula and back to Redondo?


I think that it's about 30 miles around the hill.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

30 miles sounds about right, if you're staying on the Palos Verdes Dr loop. The route I follow, bypassing PVD East and going down to San Pedro and then hooking up with PVD North is just under 50 miles.


----------

